# Gained 12lbs in almost a month & frustrated



## ECR (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

I hope everyone is doing well.

I am an avid exerciser. I work out about 5-6 days a week. The workouts lasts about 1:30 mins. I mostly do weight lifting barely doing any cardio. I heard cardio stresses the cortisol levels a lot. I have adrenal fatigue. I am gluten free for a long time. I monitor what I eat. I eat pretty clean for 90% of the time. I heard from other 'weight lifters with Hashi's' that calorie counting is counter intuitive for weight loss, when he/she has Hashi's. Also, I do IF(Intermittment Fasting), my NP says it is a great idea for my system to reset. My ferritin level has been high in the past and had a few phlebotomies in the past. That helped with some of my fatigue.

My latest blood work:

TSH <.006 RANGE: .45-4.5

F T4 1.01 RANGE .82-1.77

F T3 3.0 RANGE 2.0-4.4

REVERSE T3 13.0 RANGE 9.2-24.1

FERRITIN 195 RANGE 30-400

Any suggestions on why the weight gain, I would greatly appreciate it!! 

My personal trainer & I are trying to figure it out as well. I am so frustrated!!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess since no one else has chimed in...I'll share my thoughts. I am/was a bodybuilder. I continue to exercise avidly and I too suffer from hypo and adrenal fatigue. I have experienced the rapid weight gain as well...but its not from my thyroid or clean low calorie diet. It is from estrogen dominance. I have very high estrogen...I am perimenopausal... You do not say how old you are...so could it be a possibility? Also, you do not state any other symptom except for weight gain...how is your energy? Adrenal fatigue is very taxing on the body and with your 1.5hr workouts it could be taxing your system...are you taking any supplements for it? Speaking for myself I was very symptomatic with a Free T3 3.0 with same reference range values. It took everything I had to function. I like my Free T3 at 3.7 You don't mention if you are on thyroid meds or what your current dose is...so there is a lot to consider...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you taking any thyroid replacement?


----------



## ECR (Sep 29, 2015)

Pamzilla13 said:


> I guess since no one else has chimed in...I'll share my thoughts. I am/was a bodybuilder. I continue to exercise avidly and I too suffer from hypo and adrenal fatigue. I have experienced the rapid weight gain as well...but its not from my thyroid or clean low calorie diet. It is from estrogen dominance. I have very high estrogen...I am perimenopausal... You do not say how old you are...so could it be a possibility? Also, you do not state any other symptom except for weight gain...how is your energy? Adrenal fatigue is very taxing on the body and with your 1.5hr workouts it could be taxing your system...are you taking any supplements for it? Speaking for myself I was very symptomatic with a Free T3 3.0 with same reference range values. It took everything I had to function. I like my Free T3 at 3.7 You don't mention if you are on thyroid meds or what your current dose is...so there is a lot to consider...


Hi.

Sorry about leaving out information. I get on a roll about being frustrated, I forgot to type some important info. . :mellow:

I am a 45 year old female. I take 195mg of Armour. The supplements I take are Vitamin D 5000mg, Selenium 200mg, Caprylic Acid 1200mg & Pure Encapsulations GI Fortify(this stuff works awesome), Scivaton Branched Chained Amino Acids. And I was taking Testerone Gel, which was compounded. I stopped taking it though, becasue I ran out. Which I need another script from my NP.

My estorgen is very high as well.

I am gald that I am not the only one out there that has this happened to. My energy basically non existence. I FORCE myself to workout.


----------



## ECR (Sep 29, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Are you taking any thyroid replacement?


Hello.

Sorry I forgot to type that in...

195mg of Armour


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bioidentical Progesterone cream compounded is something you may want to look into to combat the estrogen...to level you out.

There are also natural supplements to help reduce as well but progesterone is most important. I can bet you are low!

Also in my opinion you need a bump in Armour.


----------



## ECR (Sep 29, 2015)

Pamzilla13 said:


> Bioidentical Progesterone cream compounded is something you may want to look into to combat the estrogen...to level you out.
> 
> There are also natural supplements to help reduce as well but progesterone is most important. I can bet you are low!
> 
> Also in my opinion you need a bump in Armour.


Thanks for the suggestions. I would ask my NP about it. Would you know the cost of it? I know bioidentical stuff can get very costly. 

My testerone was @ <3 ng/dL RANGE 348-1197

That might be a factor as well.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think cost depends...I use compounded cream and buy it 2 months at a time which makes the price $50 plus I ask for versa base gel which increases the price. If you do go with cream...you can ask for it without parabens which can contribute to estrogen dominance. Yes you do need your testosterone! But cost may differ for you...considering pharmacy and state. You can also get progesterone in pill form and troche. High estrogen can contribute to breast cancer. Progesterone protects the breast...do your research!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ECR said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I would ask my NP about it. Would you know the cost of it? I know bioidentical stuff can get very costly.
> 
> My testerone was @ <3 ng/dL RANGE 348-1197
> 
> That might be a factor as well.


I have been estrogen dominant for a long time

I just went onto Progesterone 100mg oral and 1 dhea pill daily to help increase progesterone and testosterone.

I understand progesterone is the 1st hormone in the chain so if you increase your progesterone and add some dhea your testosterone should raise as well naturally.


----------

